

Ask HN: What is your favourite hack? - geekytenny

This could be a hack on anything e.g. your favourite editor, OS , Hardware , mobile device , web app e.t.c.
======
geekytenny
Related content website search on google- use [related:] url

------
withoutasound
Wikipedia summary lookup via dig, where '$$' is a topic.

dig +short txt $$.wp.dg.cx

